# Sehr schick - wie haben die das gemacht?



## chricken (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, wo ich das sonst hätte posten sollen. Falls es hier völlig verkehrt ist bitte ich um Verschieben seitens eines Moderators.

Ich bin heute auf der Arbeit über eine sehr geilen Effekt gestolpert:
http://www.bdpk.de/

Um es anzuschauen muss man leider die Adresse rauskopieren und bei einer geöffneten Seite in die Adressezeile eintragen. Bei einem Klick öffnet sich einfach ein neues Fenster, in dem der Effekt natürlich nicht zu sehen ist.

Ich hoffe, es tut bei Euch auch. Falls nicht: Hier wird die neue Seite mit einem eleganten Crossfade eingeblendet. Das finde ich extrem schick und würde es auch gerne mal ausprobieren.
Leider kann ich im Code nichts finde, was darauf hindeutet, wie die das gemacht - vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht kompetent genug 
Fals jemand also eine Idee hat oder rausfindet, wie das funktioniert würde ich mich über einen Hinweis freuen. Speziell, daß die neue Seite über die fremde Seite geblendet wird finde ich atemberaubend.

Liebe Grüße
Chricken


----------



## MiMi (25. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir oeffnet sich die Seite ganz normal ?!


----------



## Acriss (25. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir oeffnet sich die Seite ganz normal ?!



Bei mir auch

laedt es bei dir vllt einfach nur langsamer? xD


----------



## chricken (25. Oktober 2007)

*Kein Eingang sondern Ausgang*

Sowas, grade stelle ich fest, daß es andersrum ist.
Nicht die neue Seite ruft den Effekt auf sondern die alte.
Also, wenn man auf http://www.taeger.de/ ist und eine andere Seite anwählt, dann wird Taeger smooth ausgeblendet. 
Ist aber immer noch geil 

Und hier ist immerhin Script zu finden 

PS: Mann, seid Ihr schnell


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Oktober 2007)

Mmmh ist bei mir auch bei tager nicht. Ich hab den neusten Firfox.


----------



## subara (25. Oktober 2007)

Funktioniert nicht unter Firefox 2.0.0.8


----------



## Brewing (25. Oktober 2007)

Sorry aber sehe auch dann nix:suspekt:


----------



## chricken (25. Oktober 2007)

Schade, hab's auf der Arbeit gefunden im IE7/Win XP
Zu Hause im FF2 / Ubuntu ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Naja, aber vielleicht hat ja wer trotzdem ne Idee, wie man einen Crossfade machen kann. In JavaScript oder vielleicht DHTML.


----------



## RoteKatze (2. November 2007)

Oh - der Effekt ist ja schön.
Ich finde die Seite ist sowieso ganz nett aufgebaut und sehr streng an einigen Prinzipien gehalten. gefällt mir. 
Wie es ausgeblendet wird ist auch schön. Sollte man öffters machen!


----------



## selle1 (2. November 2007)

Klappt bei mir auch nur im IE7. Ist aber ein netter Effekt.


----------



## hierbavida (8. November 2007)

Mein Partner hat derartige Überblendungseffekte öfters in Seiten eingebunden. Habe bei ihm angefragt, sobald Antwort vorliegt stelle ich diese hier ein.

hierbavida

So klein kann die WEB-Welt sein. chmee hat bereits die Antwort unten gegeben.


----------



## chmee (8. November 2007)

Ist ein IE-proprietärer Effekt. Wenn auch nett, Insellösung.

http://www.jansfreeware.com/articles/ie-page-transitions.html
http://www.nikhilk.net/PageTransitions.aspx
http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/showie4.shtml

mfg chmee


----------

